
Germany Approved Gpg4KDE for the Transmission of National Classified Information - ognarb
https://dot.kde.org/2020/02/18/gpg4kde-gpg4win-approved-transmission-processing-national-classified-information
======
ognarb
Full title: Gpg4KDE & GPG4win Approved for Transmission & Processing of
National Classified Information (HN doesn't allow long title)

